# Welches Cormoran-Dreibein?



## Khaane (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Dreibein, was aber robust und stabil sein soll.

Nach einiger Boardsuche bin ich auf das Cormoran gestoßen, was relativ gut sein soll.

Jetzt gibt es aber offensichtlich 2 Modelle, ein schwarzes und ein silbernes - Lediglich das silberne ist im aktuellen Cormoran-Produktkatalog.

http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/sh...ndungsdreibein.html?shop_param=cid=13&aid=22&

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/co/d...utenständer/5,1,62,63,1,1__products-model.htm

Persönlich würde ich das silberne lieber nehmen (Gutschein), aber häufig werden Produkte bei ihrer Aktualisierung verschlimmbessert.

Deshalb wäre es super, wenn einige ihre Erfahrungen poste könnten. 

Gruß
Khaane |wavey:


----------



## Allerangler (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welches Cormoran-Dreibein?*

Also ich habe das silberne und bin damit 100% zufrieden #6

Kann es nur Empfehlen :m


----------



## Jacky Fan (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welches Cormoran-Dreibein?*

Hab das schwarze.
 Mittlerweile gibts das selbige auch von Spro.
Die obere Bar gibt es auch mit Rutenauflagen mit Gewinde, zum Anschrauben für Bissanzeiger.


----------



## Klaus S. (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welches Cormoran-Dreibein?*

Denke mal das es beides die Gleichen sind.


----------



## Jacky Fan (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welches Cormoran-Dreibein?*

Sind alle drei die gleichen, nur mal in silber und schwarz.


----------



## FelixSch (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welches Cormoran-Dreibein?*

Ich habe das schwarze.
Nachdem es am Anfang wirklich stabil war ist es heute in der oberen Gabel sehr wackelig. Damit überträgt sich eine jede Bewegung der einen Rute auf die daneben und es ist nicht immer einfach zu erkennen, an welcher Rute sich jetzt etwas getan hat. Nicht so schön und so bin ich nicht mehr so begeistert davon. Muss mal sehen, ob ich das irgendwo wieder instandgesetzt bekomme.


----------



## Khaane (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welches Cormoran-Dreibein?*

Danke für die Entscheidungshilfe, dann wird es wohl das Silberne werden. Preislich im Rahmen und offensichtlich mit einer praxistauglichen Robustheit.


----------



## lthammer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welches Cormoran-Dreibein?*

moin,moin,
@felixsch:

hatte das gleiche problem. beim halter für die obere bar ist ein loch und darin befindet sich eine imbussschraube, wenn du die wieder anziehst dürfte eigentlich nichts mehr wackeln. hat zumindestens bei mir geholfen. 

mfg


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welches Cormoran-Dreibein?*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Ich habe das schwarze.
> Nachdem es am Anfang wirklich stabil war ist es heute in der oberen Gabel sehr wackelig. Damit überträgt sich eine jede Bewegung der einen Rute auf die daneben und es ist nicht immer einfach zu erkennen, an welcher Rute sich jetzt etwas getan hat. Nicht so schön und so bin ich nicht mehr so begeistert davon. Muss mal sehen, ob ich das irgendwo wieder instandgesetzt bekomme.





lthammer schrieb:


> moin,moin,
> @felixsch:
> 
> hatte das gleiche problem. beim halter für die obere bar ist ein loch und darin befindet sich eine imbussschraube, wenn du die wieder anziehst dürfte eigentlich nichts mehr wackeln. hat zumindestens bei mir geholfen.
> ...



Da is' mir einer zuvorgekommen 
Genau so is' es.

Ob schwarz oder silber ist völlig egal, ist das gleiche.


----------



## FelixSch (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welches Cormoran-Dreibein?*



lthammer schrieb:


> moin,moin,
> @felixsch:
> 
> hatte das gleiche problem. beim halter für die obere bar ist ein loch und darin befindet sich eine imbussschraube, wenn du die wieder anziehst dürfte eigentlich nichts mehr wackeln. hat zumindestens bei mir geholfen.
> ...



Danke, guter Tipp!
Werde gleich mal nach unten gehen und mir das Ding zur Brust nehmen! Wenn das wirklich so einfach ist, dann habe ich mich ja lange umsonst geärgert.
Aber so ist das beim Brandungsangeln. Dir fällt es in der Dunkelheit auf, dann kommst du nachts um zwei nach Hause, dann hast du auch keine Lust mehr und wenn du wieder losziehst ist es auch schon wieder dunkel...


----------



## FelixSch (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welches Cormoran-Dreibein?*

Das schwarze kannst du gut kaufen. Wackelt und klappert nichts. Solltest nur einen 4er Imbus im Angelkoffer haben...


----------



## Tordu (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welches Cormoran-Dreibein?*

Hallo,
da ich das Angeln aus zeitlichen Gründen aufgebe, hätte ich so ein Dreibein (silber)
zu verkaufen Preisvorstellung 30€, war damit 2 x am Wasser.
inkl. anklemmbaren Halter für Würmer, Kaffeetasse oder Sachen die lustig machen.
Falls Du es Dir im Laden besorgst würde ich den Halter (Hülse mit Haken) für die Beschwerung zusätzlich sichern. Schraube oder Niete.
Bei einigen Bekannten hat sich die Hülse schon gelöst (Ist nur geklebt)

Gruss Tordu


----------



## FelixSch (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welches Cormoran-Dreibein?*

Oh ja, jetzt wo du es sagst, da fällt mir noch was ein.
Die Auflagen für die Ruten sind in der Länge verstellbar. Super Sache. Allerdings hat sich bei mir das eine jetzt letztens verabschiedet, will heißen, wenn man es rauszieht und und nur ein klein wenig zu viel Kraft aufbringt (Hey, wir sind Männer, wir haben es nicht so mit der Feinmotorik) dann hat man das eine Ausziehteil in der Hand. Spricht nicht gerade für den verwandten Kleber!


----------



## degl (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welches Cormoran-Dreibein?*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Oh ja, jetzt wo du es sagst, da fällt mir noch was ein.
> Die Auflagen für die Ruten sind in der Länge verstellbar. Super Sache. Allerdings hat sich bei mir das eine jetzt letztens verabschiedet, will heißen, wenn man es rauszieht und und nur ein klein wenig zu viel Kraft aufbringt (Hey, wir sind Männer, wir haben es nicht so mit der Feinmotorik) dann hat man das eine Ausziehteil in der Hand. Spricht nicht gerade für den verwandten Kleber!


 
Trocknen und mit Superkleber wieder anbringen...........
hab ich auch gerade hinter mir

gruß degl


----------



## FelixSch (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welches Cormoran-Dreibein?*

Heute hat doch jeder einen guten Tipp für mich parat!
Werde die entsprechenden Maßnahmen ergreifen!


----------



## baxe76 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welches Cormoran-Dreibein?*

...ich nutze auch das schwarze Cormoran.
Bis lang ohne Probleme- wie bei allen Sachen schadet gelegentliche Pflege nie.
Meine Frage- weiter oben wird erwähnt, dass es ein Tablett zum anklemmen gibt. Hat hier jemand einen Link oder Foto?
Vielen Dank:q


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Welches Cormoran-Dreibein?*

hab mal ne frage zu dem dreibein von cormoran....irgendwie vermisse ich da die halterung für diesen beschwerungssack...ist da vielleicht ne bohrung für ein adapter?...oder ist das nicht so, dass man das dreibein beim brandungsangeln beschweren muss.
Geht das auch ohne?!
gruß Chris


----------



## Palerado (16. März 2010)

*AW: Welches Cormoran-Dreibein?*

Oben in der Mitte ollte eigentlich ein Haken sein.
Bei unseren ist da jedenfalls einer.


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Welches Cormoran-Dreibein?*

Moin alle zusammen, hab da mal einen Tipp für Petri Heil 22 aussen Baumarkt son Haken mit Holzgewinde unten reinschrauben und danke für den Tipp mit der Imbusschraube war ja fürchterlich das Gewackel. Was glaubt ihr wo jetzt mein Ikea S Schlüssel liegt ?  LOL         mfg


----------

